

Ballmer and Elop: Nokia-Microsoft alliance focused on scale and Office/Bing - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3260587/ballmer-and-elop-nokia--microsoft-alliance-focused-on-scale-and-access-to-office-and-bing/

======
Powerscroft
Interesting analyst comment here - baisc thumbs up but Nokia warned not to
become a box shifter. HArd to se how they will avoid it.

